# Help Posting!?



## Jord13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,

I want to post a reply on Mark_08 's classified post to purchase some c4 off him however it will not let me post in that area? Is there a reason for this??

Cheers !


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Yes, because you haven't been here long enough:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Jord13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ahh ok!

Is there anyway you can tag him in this so i can get in contact with him please!?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Jord13 said:


> Ahh ok!
> 
> Is there anyway you can tag him in this so i can get in contact with him please!?


I can PM him your account email address if you want?


----------



## Jord13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lorian said:


> I can PM him your account email address if you want?


Yes please ! That would be awesome !


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Jord13 said:


> Yes please ! That would be awesome !


Done.


----------

